# ICD-10 and rehab V codes



## ehanna (Sep 2, 2015)

It's my understanding there is not a I10 version of the V57.89, inpatient rehab status, and am wondering what I will use in place of this as my final diagnosis?

Can anyone help?

Thank you,

Emily H


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 2, 2015)

The reason for the rehab;  late effect of stroke, for example.


----------



## ehanna (Sep 2, 2015)

Pam Brooks said:


> The reason for the rehab;  late effect of stroke, for example.



We already list these diagnosis. Then we use the status rehab for the final diagnosis. So we will just leave off the status?

Thank you,

Emily


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 2, 2015)

yes, you leave it off.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 2, 2015)

ehanna said:


> We already list these diagnosis. Then we use the status rehab for the final diagnosis. So we will just leave off the status?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Emily



The V57.-code? It is a first listed only allowed code.  Check your guidelines.  This code does not exist in ICD10-CM and new guidelines have been created for rehab.  Look in your guidelines for ICD-10 CM.  but until OCT 1, encounters for rehab must have a V57 code first listed.


----------



## ehanna (Sep 2, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> The V57.-code? It is a first listed only allowed code.  Check your guidelines.  This code does not exist in ICD10-CM and new guidelines have been created for rehab.  Look in your guidelines for ICD-10 CM.  but until OCT 1, encounters for rehab must have a V57 code first listed.





Hi Debra, I was hoping to take this private but your inbox is full. I recall you saying this on a different post and was hoping you would weigh in. We have always listed this last (not saying this is correct but that was how I was taught. We also use 3M for diagnosis coding but I do have my own book just for the reason of "code first" "code underlying" the things you don't get with a "code search" tool. Our employer does not provide books.

I am looking at the V57 - Care involving use of rehab procedures and see where it says to use additional codes to identify underlying condition. It does not say "code first" like some codes. For example sepsis specifically says "code first" underlying infection. 

So I guess I am confused on the wording. If I don't see "code first" and only see "use additional" I am not taking that to mean a "first only" code. Am I missing something somewhere? 

Would you further clarify please?

Thank you,

Emily


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 2, 2015)

It is in the guidelines.  On page one third paragraph the guidelines tell us that they are mandated under HIPAA to be followed.  In the general guidelines section number 15 Encounters for rehab they tell us when the reason for the encounter is rehab you are to use a code fro category V57 first-listed.  In the section for V codes at the end of that section is a part that is titled V codes that may be first listed only, in that list you will see category V57 listed.
So in different places you will see that V57 codes are only allowed first listed and are to be used for rehab encounters.


----------



## ehanna (Sep 3, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> It is in the guidelines.  On page one third paragraph the guidelines tell us that they are mandated under HIPAA to be followed.  In the general guidelines section number 15 Encounters for rehab they tell us when the reason for the encounter is rehab you are to use a code fro category V57 first-listed.  In the section for V codes at the end of that section is a part that is titled V codes that may be first listed only, in that list you will see category V57 listed.
> So in different places you will see that V57 codes are only allowed first listed and are to be used for rehab encounters.



Thank you very much!!


----------

